# Mahlgut Grist coming in for review



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been speaking to Mahlgut over the past month or so and they have agreed to send a Grist (Their grinder) over here for review.

In addition to having a look at this grinder myself I am hoping to get it as thoroughly looked at as possible by other experienced members here.

It is easy to compare this (as it looks so similar) to the Pharos, but considering the price this should realistically be a step above, however this will be an important comparison when it comes to review. Another important comparison is to the HG One, as this sits between the price of the Pharos and HG One it will be interesting to see how it stands up to them both. I can do neither of these comparisons, which is why it is important to me to put it in the hands of people who can. A final review will be written when it has done the rounds including everyones take on it.

Considering the above please feel free to PM me if you feel you can add something to the review, the grinder will only be sent to members I feel I can 100% trust as whilst this is in the UK it is my responsibility. Many members are happy to have others over to their homes, so if it is making its way to someone near you and you are thinking of buying then you may well be able to go and see it in action.

Lastly I understand there will be a Grind Off Event happening some time in the next few months, I would like this grinder to be there, but I need to communicate the date to Mahlgut, if anyone has any further info on when this might be happening (even a rough idea) if they could shoot me a PM that would be super.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

looking at the MG-1 ayear ago to pricey for me, is there a new cheaper MG-2 version.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

\ said:


> looking at the MG-1 ayear ago to pricey for me, is there a new cheaper MG-2 version.


No, not that I am aware of. They are scaling up production of the Grist this year and are working on a motorised mount... no indication of price on that but motors capable of driving 68mm burrs dont come particularly cheaply.

The cost is one of the reasons I want people who have hands on experience with the Pharos and HG-One to give it a go. On the simplest level the more precision you use in manufacturing the higher your costs, and the smaller your scale the higher your costs. So the question is; is this grinder noticeably better than the Pharos in these respect to justify its extra cost... and can it compete with the HG-one at an even higher price point?

When you could get the VDD mods for the Pharos it put the cost up to close to what this costs, and you had to cut the shaft and centre the burrs yourself... this doesn't sound great to me and there are a few people who the mod didn't go great for on HB.

I hope to be able to properly answer these questions and have it compared to its competitors in the review when it is done. If the grind off event happens whilst it is in the country it will get an even more thorough assessment.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Lastly I understand there will be a Grind Off Event happening some time in the next few months, I would like this grinder to be there, but I need to communicate the date to Mahlgut, if anyone has any further info on when this might be happening (even a rough idea) if they could shoot me a PM that would be super.


Oh? This sounds interesting!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It's only been mentioned I think, I have no idea of its at any real stage of being planned.


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

Any update on the grist review?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, it got delayed coming over so I have only had it one day. It will be a while before I get all the opinions and info together I want to for the review but feel free to ask me questions you think I might be able to immidiately answer.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing about this. I have both a stock a VD modified Pharos. I would volunteer to compare but I fear my taste buds are not sensitive enough!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It will get into the hands of people who are able to make the same comparison, but perhaps not side by side.

My very first impressions are good, its really easy to set up and the adjustment is a doddle. The grind that it puts out is lovely, it settles level in the PF with a light shake and the pour is nearly always even. Grinding itself is fairly easy, as easy as something like this can be I think short of bolting it to the work surface, the feet rarely come unstuck with a steadying hand. Putting a light roast like Hasbean through it means its a bit tougher to get going, but if you keep it going with a good rhythm it doesn't have a problem with it.

Only real issue so far is static (with and without RDT), somewhat expected but it means retention is much more than I expected it to be. However I'm reserving judgement on this until I have seasoned the burrs a little.

I have had a couple of calls about work this week and I have a couple of meets so this will likely take a bit longer than it would have done had I got it a little earlier, but I'll still be dedicating time to it in my free time. I'm going on a hunt for stale beans to run through it tomorrow I think, make sure it gets a fair rap.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

@Dylan I appreciate this was nearly a year ago. But was there ever any follow up or comparison with this grinder and the hg1 or Pharos?

Interested in all of these so am keen to find out a bit more, as comparisons regarding the Pharos and Grist grinders especially, seem limited.

Cheers in advance


----------

